# losing weight via ephidrine



## emmaryan (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi, I'm very new to this and have mainly subscribed for some infomation and advice.  I am really intrested in taking ephidrine myself after just having a baby I really dont wanna go back to being a big girl! I know most people will say 'eat better, take more excercise, but trust me this is so much easier said than done!!! I have a 22 month old and a 7 week old baby that's my excerise and I don't seem to have any extra nrg for anything else,  So I would really like some advice on which is going to be the best type to buy and that I am going to get the results I want, ideally I'd like to lose about 28 - 35 pounds. Can anyone help, and please no one talk to me like a child, I do realise the con's aswell as the pro's, cheers Emma.xXx


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2003)

emmaryan welcome to IM!


----------

